# Does anyone know how to use milled flax seed?



## B'sgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

I was hoping it was a flour substitute but it appears to be an oil substitute. I'm trying to use it to add calories to my little son's food but so far it just messes up the recipes I use. I need some tips on how it works.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I was hoping it was a flour substitute but it appears to be an oil substitute. I'm trying to use it to add calories to my little son's food but so far it just messes up the recipes I use. I need some tips on how it works.



Hi, B'sgirl. The World's Healthiest Foods site has some info on ground flax seeds: WHFoods: Flaxseeds I have only seen recommendations to sprinkle it on foods; I don't think it's supposed to be used in large quantities. One tbsp. is easily a serving. There's only 95 calories in 2 tbsp., so you might need to look for something else to boost his calories. HTH.


----------



## abby (Jan 5, 2009)

I mix in pancakes & breads.  Since it is fiber I would start with adding 1 tsp & add 1 tsp a day to be sure it isn't constipating (sorry if it's too personal).  Starting slow is best to prevent problems.  Good luck!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 5, 2009)

Ground flaxseed looses much of its nutritional value very quickly.  I buy mine whole and grind it fresh in a coffee grinder (which I use exclusively for grinding spices).


----------



## Toots (Jan 5, 2009)

I've subbed ground flax for flour before.  The Healthy Recipes, Healthy Eating, Healthy Cooking - Eating Well website has at least one recipe for healthy cookies that calls for ground flax instead of flour.


----------



## chooky (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a low carber and do not eat bread but this recipe is a good substitution.

4T milled flax
2 eggs
1 oz melted butter
1/2 t baking powder

Mix all in a Glad disposable container and NUKE for 3 min!

Slice!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

Dried fruits and nuts contain dense healthy calories. Also old fashioned milkshakes are a good way to get calories and calcium. Protein shakes are made for small children as well to be used as a supplement.

I just don't know if there are any allergy issues so it is hard to make suggestions.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Dried fruits and nuts contain dense healthy calories. Also old fashioned milkshakes are a good way to get calories and calcium. Protein shakes are made for small children as well to be used as a supplement.
> 
> I just don't know if there are any allergy issues so it is hard to make suggestions.



I like the dried fruits and nuts idea. I should offer them more often. We can't do the milkshake thing because, like you say, there are allergy issues. 

He can't have milk, wheat, eggs, yeast, soy, corn...who knows what else? 

Hey, chooky? That flax bread in the microwave really works? Do you think it would work with an egg replacer?


----------



## chooky (Jan 8, 2009)

B'sgirl,

I made this this morning and had a piece with butter. I eat it all the time and as far as being an egg substitute..............I would say yes, if you want a bread like breakfast!


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a lot of flaxseed. Omega-3's, lignins, fiber...all good. And cheap. I buy in bulk, organic, at the local health food store, (plug), Rainbow Bridge. I grind it in a blade-type coffee mill, and add it to bread, cookies, dog biscuits, in yoghurt with fruit, in hot cereal, on ice cream, and my favorite...(non-dairy) smoothies. I use a banana, 6-8 oz. either papaya nectar or pineapple juice, and ounce of flaxseed meal, an ounce of hempseed protein powder, 4 or 5 ice cubes and a tablespoon of raw, organic coconut oil. Blend until smooth. I put a lot of thought and some research into the smoothie recipe, and every ingredient is there for a specific reason. Tasty, and might work for your little boy. Probably halve the recipe for him, unless you are going to share.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Bless you!


----------

